# Can I watch recorded shows after canceling Directv?



## Dick Kalagher (Jan 13, 2000)

I have two SD Direct Tivos and one HD Direct Tivo. I am considering canceling service with Directv and going to a HD TiVo with Verizon. Can I watch the currently recorded shows after I cancel, or do I need to keep Directv service while I watch them?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Dick Kalagher said:


> I have two SD Direct Tivos and one HD Direct Tivo. I am considering canceling service with Directv and going to a HD TiVo with Verizon. Can I watch the currently recorded shows after I cancel, or do I need to keep Directv service while I watch them?


You can watch any previously recorded show after you've canceled.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

When you power up the TiVo and it says it is "Searching for Satellite", press the DirecTV (TiVo) button on the remote to skip to the menus.


----------



## Citivas (Oct 12, 2000)

I just want to confirm this is still true?

DirecTV told me today that if I want to view the legacy shows recorded on my 10-250 I will have to continue to pay for monthy access to the box, even if I am not using it to watch or record any live shows and don't even have it plugged into the sat cables or phone line. I said how is it even possible if its not plugged in and you can't communicate with it, at for the 14 day call-in grace period and the "floor supervisor" claimed that they will refuse to reactivate the box and stop charging me unless it is plugged in at the time and they will send something to the box that disables the ability to watch even previously recorded content.

I wanted to call BS on him and I was pretty sure he was full of it, but he kept insisting so I figured I'd get the real scoop here.

BTW, I am sticking with DirecTV for now but assuming I successfully get an HR22 installed I am sidelining the 10-250 (reluctantly) and just want to watch the legacy content on it.


----------



## vaughnnaber (Aug 9, 2008)

stevel said:


> When you power up the TiVo and it says it is "Searching for Satellite", press the DirecTV (TiVo) button on the remote to skip to the menus.


I have a (HR 10-250) DTV-HD Tivo that DirecTV just switched out today. I tried to do what you said above but had no success. The TV screen goes form 'starting up' to 'almost there' and then 'no signal'. I pushed the direcTV/Tivo button throughout but nothing happened. I tried it a couple of times. There are still some shows on my old unit that I want to watch. Any help on how to make that happen?


----------



## tbrown (Mar 21, 2002)

I've been successful with this before. If you leave it along long enough, you tend to see a point where it says to press the DTV button to go to the Now Playing list. Although, I believe if you leave it idle long enough, it starts over looking for satellites and leaves you where you have to wait for the right moment again. It's like 3-5 minutes after you power it up.


----------



## Citivas (Oct 12, 2000)

I tried it tonight and it worked for me -- I can still watch the previously recorded shows. I don't know what will happen in 2 weeks when it never successfully calls but for now it's fine...


----------



## PhilDana (Dec 6, 2007)

Citivas said:


> DirecTV told me today that if I want to view the legacy shows recorded on my 10-250 I will have to continue to pay for monthy access to the box, even if I am not using it to watch or record any live shows and don't even have it plugged into the sat cables or phone line.


DirecTV lies.:down:


----------



## rlj5242 (Dec 20, 2000)

Citivas said:


> I don't know what will happen in 2 weeks when it never successfully calls but for now it's fine...


 In 2 weeks, it will function just like today. In 100 weeks, still the same. I'm pushing 2,000 days without a call on one receiver and 800 days on another.

-Robert


----------



## Tom White (Feb 3, 2008)

PhilDana said:


> DirecTV lies.:down:


Over, and over, and over........

Part f the reason I left them, and went back to cable, after being a customer of theirs for somewhere around ten-twelve years.


----------

